# Snakes and Ladders



## mikethemidget (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am relatively new to the forum but for those of us with snakes, this is an extremely simple DIY that's extremely rewarding that I thought I would share! Highly recommend, even for pets like my Stimson; although they prefer length over height in a vivarium, Whil Wheaton uses it all the time!

Tools:
-Philips head screwdriver
-Pencil
-Drill and Bit to bore holes
-Knife or Saw to cut the doweling
-12.5mm Dowel 60cm (depending of height/length) [I used clear pine dowel and it is is untreated. NO chemicals]
-Sandpaper
-Herp Safe glue!







Step 1: Mark out dots every 4-5cm on the 12.5mm dowel however far down you want the length of the ladder to be.
* Do this again for a second piece of 12.5 mm dowel, and you have just marked out both sides of the ladder.

Step 2: With a saw, cut both 12.5mm dowel just a cm or two beyond the last dot. You should now have the two sides to the ladder.




Step 3: With the philips screwdriver or something equivalent, try to bore a small hole on every single dot you marked out on the 12.5mm dowel. This is so when we drill next, the bit will grip and not slip or split the wood.

Step 4: The 6mm dowel will make up the rungs. However wide you want the ladder to be, thats how far to measure. I chose 5cm, so every 5cm along I made a mark for cutting. Make as many marks on this as you did on the 12.5mm so you will have enough rungs.

Step 5: Cut the 6mm dowel at each mark you previously made.

Step 6: With the 12.5mm dowel secured, and using a drill bit that's roughly the same diameter/size of the 12.5mm dowel, gently drill half way through the depth of the dowel on each mark you previously made. Repeat for all marks on the 12.5mm dowel.

Step 7: Sand absolutely everything so you can be 100% your herp will not be injured by a rouge splinter or crack. I sued 150 grit sandpaper, but anything higher and around that number will be fine also.

Step 8: Check the fit! Slot each 6mm dowel into the holes on ONE side of the ladder, and then attempt to fit the other side to it. Odds are good it will be a snug and tight fit ladder already!

Step 9: Add a dab of glue to each hole on BOTH sides of the ladder, insert the 6mm dowels into ONE side of the ladder, and then the other.




Step 10: Depending on the glue, let it cure for at least 24 hours as most glues give of a nasty acetate vapor as they cure which is toxic and dangerous.

Enjoy your new real-life version of Snakes and Ladders! (Or herps and ladders)

Cheers guys, love the forum!

Mike


----------



## Herpo (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice DIY, we set up a bamboo branch in Popeye's cage, and he just uses it at night.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 1, 2016)

Great stuff!!! I have a rope in Red's enclosure but This looks pretty good, I'll have to try and build it!


----------



## mikethemidget (Feb 1, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Nice DIY, we set up a bamboo branch in Popeye's cage, and he just uses it at night.



It was my partners idea to make.this I just did the diy. I didn't think he would actually use it but he loves it. The only thing is if you have a top opening vivarium this gives them great access, so make sure it's extremely secure! Lol

- - - Updated - - -



BredliFreak said:


> Great stuff!!! I have a rope in Red's enclosure but This looks pretty good, I'll have to try and build it!



A rope is a cool idea too actually! Whil always uses the thermometer wire despite it being secured ha maybe a rope would make him happier, cheers


----------



## CaitlinK (Feb 2, 2016)

thank you! this is brilliant, well done!


----------



## Repthills (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm building a new enclosure for my coastal. I think this ladder idea will be great. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## mikethemidget (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys I'm glad people like it! It's so cheap and relatively easy and quick it's a fun little craft activity. Thanks guys!


----------



## Spikeee (Feb 6, 2016)

My snakes to big for this ??????

I like the idea


----------



## NickNack (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks awesome.

Took me about eight minutes to realise Whil Wheaton was the name of ya snake. I went googling looking for Wesley Crushers herp tips.


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh this is cute... I need one for my parrot as well! Lol


----------

